# river ranch Veterans Day?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Going to River Ranch this up coming Tuesday to ride. Anyone heading out there?


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been considering buying some property out there. How is the land out there? Does it have decent trails or is it just straight mud everywhere?? I dont mind the mud its just the girlfriend and my daughter they prefer to trail ride.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

86000 acres of land. there is a hunting only section for various seasons, that is well marked. its the kind of place were you can ride all day and not see much of it. thats all it is. trails and mud. some water crossings. no dirt bikes allowed. great place to ride with family , kids, and friends. you can have some great excursions out there. but , during the summer, depending on rain fall, it can get really wet and flooded, but by no means is that everywhere.


----------

